# Magnum 350 questions



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

I see alot of ppl that seem to overlook the magnum 350s as a good filter. They dont seem to get as much talk in the forums as the Renas or (of course) Eheims. From what I have seen, it seems to get pushed aside due to its lack of bio filtration, or lack of media space.

Its my understanding, that with our heavily planted tanks, our biofilters are the plants themselves. I understand not wanting to rely 100% on that... So you can bu tthe Magnums with the bio wheels. Again, from what I read, the bio wheels can impact Co2, & outgas some of it, but that it has a very small impact on the co2 levels. I just dont know what someone with a planted tank would need 4 large media trays for, other than carbon... Which you can use in the media cartridge that the Mag uses. 

It just seems like a good thing to have in a planted tank, an excellent water polisher that can even do diatom duty, with a simplistic design for easy cleaning.

I do not own one, & have never had any canister filter. I am posting opinions based on what Ihave read only, & really want to see what ppl have to say about my observations. Right now the Magnum is leading the pack in the race for my money. Since money IS an issue with me, I want to make sure I make the right choice!

Thanks!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I had a magnum. I used it for a year, then didnt use it for about 4. I plugged it in and it seemed to work. It was a bit noisey but it seemed to be moving water. Now before I say it was crap, let me say that there was someting wrong with it. I never owned another, so I am just telling you the experience I had with one. It would run hot, so hot is would actually raise the temp of my aquarium. Also it would eat my electricity like crazy. The hoses would crimp and would have to be coxed into the right posistion. Changing the media was a task because valves were sold seperately and didnt function great(in comparison to other canisters i have used). Also the input and output were stuck next to each other. This was limiting for placement. Now they may have fixed all that since then.....but these are my experiences none the less.
jB


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I run two Magnum 350's on my 75g tank. I use one as a CO2 reactor (the media container is filled with bio-balls) and the other either has floss or the micron cartridge in it. Neither of them have the Bio Wheel (the 'Pro" model).

They do an excellent job of keeping the water crystal clear with either the floss or the micron cartridge. The 350 I am using for a CO2 Reactor has been in use since 1996. The other one I got from a friend. It was a bit noisy until I replaced the gaskets and now it works like a charm. Neither of them runs hot as Jason's did. I had problems with the hoses crimping but once I shortened the hoses a bit, they no longer crimp. However, the hose on my Eheim Ecco 2231 does crimp. It just needs to be shortened a bit. 

I have an Eheim Ecco 2231 on my 30g. The Magnums are quite a bit louder than the Eheim Ecco 2231 but then again, they are rated to move almost 3x the water. I can't compare the larger Eheim's since I don't own one. The 30g with the Eheim is in my bedroom and if you want a tank in your bedroom go with an Eheim. They are super quiet! 

If you decide to purchase the Magnum 350, get the "Deluxe" model. It comes with the double disconnect valves, charcoal for the media container (which I never use) and a micron cartridge. It is a pretty good value for a canister filter in my opinion. I think it also comes with brushes for cleaning the tubes and hoses. I think these are an extra purchase for the Eheim's.

I also have a Hot Magnum that I keep just in case I get green water. It doesn't get used much but it is nice to have just in case. It is a lot easier to add diatom powder to the HOT than the Magnum 350!

Hope this helps!


----------



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

Absolutely Mat, thanks to both fo you for your input!


----------

